# Carbon Bow Battle 2019 vid



## Bowhuntr64 (Aug 6, 2007)

Check out my latest head to head bow comparison: Hoyt RX3 Ultra vs PSE Stealth SE. 

https://youtu.be/jCGhjz8ZtPQ


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

